
Twitter relaunches name search, still no tweet search on site - raju
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/23/twitter-relaunches-name-search-still-no-tweet-search-on-site/
======
nirmal
""" After the Summize purchase, Twitter wrote on its blog:

We will be adding search and its related features to the core offering of
Twitter in the very near future. In the meantime, everyone is welcome to
access search.twitter.com

That was July; we’re still waiting. """

He's still waiting for Twitter to put the search box in the header? Is it that
hard to go to search.twitter.com? Bookmark it.

Look on the bright side, at least there is twitter search.

